# Personality Types



## Minnow (Feb 9, 2010)

Myers-Briggs Type Indicator 

Also this one.

Test Yourself

Learn More

I am INFP.

And talk about it, post results and how you feel about them or how you feel about the theory of the test.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 9, 2010)

I test pretty consistently as an INTP, with INTJ popping up every once in a while (but I think the former suits me a lot better). 

Perceiving tends to be the weakest on me (hence why I occasionally test as J instead), whereas I'm usually close to 100% on introverted and thinking. Intuition is around 75% usually.

iirc from previous threads on this there are a lot of INTPs here.


----------



## Flora (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm supposedly ISFP.  I think it fits pretty well.

Though not aggressive? Uh, yeah I am.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 9, 2010)

INFP. Very accurate, I'd say. Especially after reading that article about INFPs. Nearly everything fit to a T.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm consistently an ESFP, "The Performer". It fits me pretty well! 



> ESFPs love people, and everybody loves an ESFP. One of their greatest gifts is their general acceptance of everyone. They are upbeat and enthusiastic, and genuinely like almost everybody. An ESFP is unfailingly warm and generous with their friends, and they generally treat everyone as a friend. However, once crossed, an ESFP is likely to make a very strong and stubborn judgement against the person who crossed them. They are capable of deep dislike in such a situation.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 9, 2010)

EIFP for me.



> Extroverted (E) 86.67% Introverted (I) 13.33%
> Intuitive (N) 78.13% Sensing (S) 21.88%
> Feeling (F) 72.97% Thinking (T) 27.03%
> Perceiving (P) 74.19% Judging (J) 25.81%


I am, apparently:



> outgoing, social, *disorganized*, easily talked into doing silly things, spontaneous, wild and crazy, *acts without thinking*, good at getting people to have fun, pleasure seeking, irresponsible, physically affectionate, risk taker, thrill seeker, likely to have or want a tattoo, adventurous, unprepared, *attention seeking*, hyperactive, irrational, loves crowds, rule breaker, *prone to losing things*, seductive, easily distracted, open, revealing, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, *attracted to strange things*, non punctual, *likes to stand out*, likes to try new things, fun seeker, unconventional, energetic, *impulsive*, empathetic, dangerous, loving, *attachment prone*, prone to fantasy


It's all true, but I've bolded the ones that are especially so.

I was very amused by some of the job recommendations; I particularly enjoy the suggestions of broadcaster/dj, bartender, record store owner and massage therapist.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 9, 2010)

INTP here.

_Introverted (I) 83.87% Extroverted (E) 16.13%
Intuitive (N) 63.41% Sensing (S) 36.59%
Thinking (T) 60.47% Feeling (F) 39.53%
Perceiving (P) 64.52% Judging (J) 35.48%

INTP - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population. _

I guess it fits I dunno, I'm bad at analyzing myself.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 9, 2010)

INFJ here.


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 9, 2010)

> Introverted (*I*) 68.97% Extroverted (E) 31.03%
> Sensing (*S*) 62.5% Intuitive (N) 37.5%
> Thinking (*T*) 74.19% Feeling (F) 25.81%
> Perceiving (*P*) 56.76% Judging (J) 43.24%
> ...





> hidden, private, has trouble describing feelings, not very affectionate, loner tendencies, lower energy, can be insensitive to the misfortunes of others, disorganized, messy, fears drawing attention to self, anti-tattoos, anti counter culture, not comfortable in unfamiliar situations, avoidant, rather unemotional, does not like attention, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, hermitic, not complimentary, dislikes leadership, more submissive then domineering


Sounds about right, yeah.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 9, 2010)

_Introverted (I) 88% Extroverted (E) 12%
Sensing (S) 52.94% Intuitive (N) 47.06%
Thinking (T) 75% Feeling (F) 25%
Perceiving (P) 53.49% Judging (J) 46.51%
_

ISTP - *"Engineer". *Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population.  

does this mean i solve practical problems involving mean motherhubbards Sounds right. Maybe a bit less master of tools in some parts but very right.

Although ISFP fits a mite better looking at the fourth link and the summaries.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 9, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I was very amused by some of the job recommendations; I particularly enjoy the suggestions of broadcaster/dj, bartender, record store owner and massage therapist.


lol, that site gives me things like assassin, mortician, and egyptologist. Along with more typical things like science careers and a couple of art ones. 

I like science and all, but it's more a fun thing to learn about than anything else for me. Couldn't see it being my entire life. Art is where it's at. :v


----------



## Zuu (Feb 9, 2010)

INTP - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population. 

... Meh.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 9, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> lol, that site gives me things like assassin, mortician, and egyptologist.


It could be because I'm sleep-deprived, but that made me laugh _way_ too hard XD


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 9, 2010)

I took this only a few days ago, actually. INFP was my result, I suppose I'm not the most original around here, but it seems about as close a description to me as they could get.



> When it comes to the mundane details of life maintenance, INFPs are typically completely unaware of such things. They might go for long periods without noticing a stain on the carpet, but carefully and meticulously brush a speck of dust off of their project booklet.


Yeeeeah :V


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 9, 2010)

ENTP. I did this like two years ago and got the same thing, so it's probably kind of accurate I guess.


----------



## Flygon1 (Feb 9, 2010)

> Introverted (I) 67.65% Extroverted (E) 32.35%
> Intuitive (N) 57.78% Sensing (S) 42.22%
> Thinking (T) 51.16% Feeling (F) 48.84%
> Perceiving (P) 56.41% Judging (J) 43.59%
> ...


This seems to fit me well. While for many issues I value logic more, at other times emotion is more important. As well, I am extremely good with languages.


----------



## Minnow (Feb 9, 2010)

As I said, INFP is me.



> Generally thoughtful and considerate, INFPs are good listeners and put people at ease.  Although they may be reserved in expressing emotion, they have a very deep well of caring and are genuinely interested in  understanding people.  This sincerity is sensed by others, making the INFP a valued friend and confidante.  An INFP can be quite warm with people he or she knows well.
> 
> INFPs do not like conflict, and go to great lengths to avoid it.  If they must face it, they will always approach it from the perspective of their feelings.  In conflict situations, INFPs place little importance on who is right and who is wrong.  They focus on the way that the conflict makes them feel, and indeed don't really care whether or not they're right. They don't want to feel badly.  This trait sometimes makes them appear irrational and illogical in conflict situations.   On the other hand,  INFPs make very good mediators, and are typically good at solving other  people's conflicts, because they intuitively understand people's perspectives and feelings, and genuinely want to help them.
> 
> INFPs are flexible and laid-back, until one of their values is violated. In the face of their value system being threatened, INFPs can become aggressive defenders, fighting passionately for their cause.  When an INFP has adopted a project or job which they're interested in, it usually  becomes a "cause" for them.  Although they are not detail-oriented individuals, they will cover every possible detail with determination and vigor when working for their "cause".


Very true.



> INFPs have very high standards and are perfectionists.  Consequently, they are usually hard on themselves, and don't give themselves enough credit. INFPs may have problems working on a project in a group, because their standards are likely to be higher than other members' of the group. In group situations, they may have a "control" problem.  The INFP needs to work on balancing their high ideals with the requirements of every day living.  Without resolving this conflict, they will never be happy with themselves, and they may become confused and paralyzed about what to do with their lives.
> 
> INFPs are usually talented writers.  They may be awkard and uncomfortable with expressing themselves verbally, but have a wonderful ability to define and express what they're feeling on paper.


Even more so true.

Yay, careers: 



> Writers
> Counselors / Social Workers
> Teachers / Professors
> Psychologists
> ...


I could see me doing any of these.

Also, this page shows famous people that have been such types. Here's mine, and I'm sure you can navigate to yours if you feel the need to do so.

http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-types/infp/


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 9, 2010)

Introverted (I) 52.78% Extroverted (E) 47.22%
Intuitive (N) 53.33% Sensing (S) 46.67%
Feeling (F) 68.97% Thinking (T) 31.03%
Perceiving (P) 62.86% Judging (J) 37.14%

INFP...hm...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 9, 2010)

While not that specific test, I have taken it on a different site. I'm an INTP, and some of the jobs look interesting. Odd that I share personality with Albert Einstein and Brian Griffin o.o


----------



## Minish (Feb 9, 2010)

INFJ. Sometimes typed as an INFP, it really depends on whether the questions are more "do you have a structured mind" rather than "are you messy", to figure out the difference between J and P. Because I am quite messy. XD

Using my old favourite result from Personal DNA:

Introverted: 79%
Intuitive: 79%
Feeling: 68%
Judging: 63%



> Although Counselors/INFJs tend to be private, sensitive people, and are not generally visible leaders, they nevertheless work quite intensely with those close to them, quietly exerting their influence behind the scenes..."


This is so, so true. I never thought I'd find that part of me written down so easily. X3 I've always wondered whether me exerting my influence 'behind the scenes' is kind of manipulative, but tbh I do it to make things smoother and more peaceful, so yeah.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 9, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> INFJ.


I'm not alone \o/


----------



## Keta (Feb 11, 2010)

#tcod's Myers-Briggs makeup tends to be very homogeneous with a few notable exceptions. More than half are INTP, including me.


----------



## Ultimatum (Feb 11, 2010)

ENFP.

After reading through everything and conveniently closing those tabs, its seems fairly accurate. But only fairly. The percents were, like 55% to 45%. Like I said, I conveniently closed it before I read through all the responses.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 11, 2010)

Textbook ISFJ here.



> ISFJs are characterized above all by their desire to serve others, their "need to be needed." In extreme cases, this need is so strong that standard give-and-take relationships are deeply unsatisfying to them; however, most ISFJs find more than enough with which to occupy themselves within the framework of a normal life. (Since ISFJs, like all SJs, are very much bound by the prevailing social conventions, their form of "service" is likely to exclude any elements of moral or political controversy [_in my case it's not social conventions, I just don't care all that much_]; they specialize in the local, the personal, and the practical.)





> ISFJs are often unappreciated, at work, home, and play. Ironically, because they prove over and over that they can be relied on for their loyalty and unstinting, high-quality work, those around them often take them for granted--even take advantage of them. Admittedly, the problem is sometimes aggravated by the ISFJs themselves; for instance, they are notoriously bad at delegating ("If you want it done right, do it yourself"). And although they're hurt by being treated like doormats, they are often unwilling to toot their own horns about their accomplishments because they feel that although they deserve more credit than they're getting, it's somehow wrong to *want* any sort of reward for doing work (which is supposed to be a virtue in itself).





> ISFJs make pleasant and reliable co-workers and exemplary employees, but tend to be harried and uncomfortable in supervisory roles. They are capable of forming strong loyalties, but these are *personal* rather than *institutional* loyalties; if someone they've bonded with in this way leaves the company, the ISFJ will leave with them, if given the option.





> Like most Is, ISFJs have a few, close friends. They are extremely loyal to these, and are ready to provide emotional and practical support at a moment's notice. (However, like most Fs they hate confrontation; if you get into a fight, don't expect them to jump in after you. You can count on them, however, run and get the nearest authority figure.) Unlike with EPs, the older the friendship is, the more an ISFJ will value it. One ISFJ trait that is easily misunderstood by those who haven't known them long is that they are often unable to either hide or articulate any distress they may be feeling. For instance, an ISFJ child may be reproved for "sulking," the actual cause of which is a combination of physical illness plus misguided "good manners." An adult ISFJ may drive a (later ashamed) friend or SO into a fit of temper over the ISFJ's unexplained moodiness, only afterwards to explain about a death in the family they "didn't want to burden anyone with." Those close to ISFJs should learn to watch for the warning signs in these situations and take the initiative themselves to uncover the problem.


sorry for the mountain of quotes, but since I didn't spy any other ISFJs in this thread and so much of it matches situations and circumstances of my own life, I figured most of it was also relevant enough to quote here.

My best friend at school linked me to this a couple months back because his result matched him very well; he is my Supplement, INTP. His best guy-friend is his Complement, and my Enigma, INTJ.
edit: and Vixie, being an INFJ, is my Neighbor. Kind of less romantic than I'd like it to be, but it could be worse.


----------



## Minish (Feb 11, 2010)

Vixie said:


> I'm not alone \o/


INFJs unite! :O I wonder if there are any more on here?



Keta said:


> #tcod's Myers-Briggs makeup tends to be very homogeneous with a few notable exceptions. More than half are INTP, including me.


I expected that, but I still think it's kind of interesting... hmm. Two of my four best RL friends are INTP, too (although I think one of them might be borderline with another type, but she normally gets an INTP result).



Ultimatum said:


> ENFP.
> 
> After reading through everything and conveniently closing those tabs, its seems fairly accurate. But only fairly. The percents were, like 55% to 45%. Like I said, I conveniently closed it before I read through all the responses.


Something else quite interesting is that xNFPs tend to be quite dismissive of things like the Myers-Briggs, like how you are. One of the differences between INFJs and INFPs are that INFPs tend to be kind of 'eh, it seems accurate. *goes on with life*' whereas INFJs and, I suppose, xNFJs get more of a kick out of things like these. Probably the need for structure and putting things into categories.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 11, 2010)

> ISTPs are loyal to their causes and beliefs, and are firm believers that people should be treated with equity and fairness. Although they do not respect the rules of the "System", they follow their own rules and guidelines for behavior faithfully. They will not take part in something which violates their personal laws. ISTPs are extremely loyal and faithful to their "brothers".


So I'm an anti hero then? *shot*



> ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. They are attracted to motorcycles, airplanes, sky diving, surfing, etc. They thrive on action, and are usually fearless. ISTPs are fiercely independent, needing to have the space to make their own decisions about their next step. They do not believe in or follow rules and regulations, as this would prohibit their ability to "do their own thing". Their sense of adventure and desire for constant action makes ISTPs prone to becoming bored rather quickly.


Very true.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 11, 2010)

I got ESFP.

I did this for a college class last semester and got INTP as well. I attribute the change to coming to college, in general I hang out with people a lot more now.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Feb 11, 2010)

Ohhh these tests...  I took these in all of my Psychology classes last year, two years ago, and this year...  I'll post my results if I can find my old papers, since I'm feeling too lazy to take these tests a 5th time.


----------



## Minnow (Feb 12, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Something else quite interesting is that xNFPs tend to be quite dismissive of things like the Myers-Briggs, like how you are. One of the differences between INFJs and INFPs are that INFPs tend to be kind of 'eh, it seems accurate. *goes on with life*' whereas INFJs and, I suppose, xNFJs get more of a kick out of things like these. Probably the need for structure and putting things into categories.


That's interesting, though, isn't it? I'm an extremely strong INFP, and yet I voraciously read a bunch of stuff about INFP's after I'd taken the test (twice, actually*.).** 

I think it still fits with what you're saying, though, because I think that if I was xNFJ, then I'd want to read all about this stuff for the reasons you mentioned, structure and categorizing. But what it felt like more to me was a burning desire to know all about INFPs. It was almost like a self-identity sort of thing, because I hadn't ever found something that explained, in detail, exactly how I felt and how my mind worked, and the more I read, the more accurate it seemed. 

That, I think, really does tie into the INFP ideas, because it was about a sort of indirect introspection or even self-discovery, although I probably wouldn't go so far as to call it that, but you know.


*Goddammit, where does this period go?


----------



## Aisling (Feb 12, 2010)

Minnow said:


> *Goddammit, where does this period go?


I want to think that when the parentheses end the sentence, the period goes on the inside (like so.) Maybe it only works that way with quotation, though. [/offtopic lol]


----------



## Minish (Feb 12, 2010)

Alraunne said:


> I want to think that when the parentheses end the sentence, the period goes on the inside (like so.) Maybe it only works that way with quotation, though. [/offtopic lol]


I'm pretty sure it'd go on the outside, actually. It looks totally weird when it's inside, and I've never seen it in anything professional. X3 ...plus that would mean I've been wrong for years...

Yeah, Minnow, I think you're right on that. I've not really looked around for info in relation to other xNFJs, but rather how being a certain type would affect you in a certain situation, how different types interact, etc. I do do the self-identity thing though, I'm pretty sure that when I was first typed I went eeeeverywhere for INFJ stuff. XD But then I never really cared if it was ever 100% accurate... sometimes I just like things being categories. o_O

Like if I'm in a sport lesson at school and get put into 'blue' team, I'll probably be the only one who'll be 'proud' she was put into blue. Not because it's an accomplishment, and I'd feel the same if I were put into another category... I just like a feeling of belonging. o_x If I didn't know what team was on, I'd feel a kind of weird loss of identity, possible because things aren't categorised enough.

Um... yeah. Maybe this is just a me thing, rather than an INFJ/xNFJ thing. XDD


----------



## Ven (Feb 12, 2010)

Apparently I am a Enfp...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 13, 2010)

I am INTP. Like everyone else.

But its article fits me like a glove.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Feb 14, 2010)

INTP apparently. I guess its pretty good, but I wouldn't say it just dead on who I am.

Introverted (I) 85.19% Extroverted (E) 14.81%
Intuitive (N) 63.33% Sensing (S) 36.67%
Thinking (T) 57.14% Feeling (F) 42.86%
Perceiving (P) 51.52% Judging (J) 48.48%

"Architect". Greatest precision in *thought* and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. *The world exists primarily to be understood*.

That's all fair enough, but I've seen better personality assesments.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Feb 14, 2010)

I recall taking this test multiple times some time ago. Every result was INTJ, however I was never absolutely amazing at chess.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 14, 2010)

INTJ here, myself.


----------



## wyoming789 (Feb 14, 2010)

I took the test three times and every time I got ISTJ.

"Under stress, ISTJs may fall into "catastrophe mode", where they see nothing but all of the possibilities of what could go wrong."

I've done that many times.  Funny, how accurate this thing is.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Feb 14, 2010)

wyoming789 said:


> I
> "Under stress, ISTJs may fall into "catastrophe mode", where they see nothing but all of the possibilities of what could go wrong."


I can safely call an ISTJ the physical manifestation of the reasoning behind Murphy's Law.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 15, 2010)

Alraunne said:


> I want to think that when the parentheses end the sentence, the period goes on the inside (like so.) Maybe it only works that way with quotation, though. [/offtopic lol]


NOOOOOOOOO

It goes like this (isn't it so simple).

Who teaches you people?!


----------



## Aisling (Feb 15, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> 
> It goes like this (isn't it so simple).
> 
> Who teaches you people?!


I didn't particularly remember what I was taught, is the problem. :v

I tried ;;


----------



## Jetx (Feb 15, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Something else quite interesting is that xNFPs tend to be quite dismissive of things like the Myers-Briggs, like how you are. One of the differences between INFJs and INFPs are that INFPs tend to be kind of 'eh, it seems accurate. *goes on with life*' whereas INFJs and, I suppose, xNFJs get more of a kick out of things like these. Probably the need for structure and putting things into categories.


Not at all... INFPs are one of the groups who care most about this stuff. So are INFJs. It is groups like the ENFJs that don't care for it.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 24, 2010)

How do INTP's generally feel about this stuff? I have friends who are ENFJ and ESFP and they were just sort of like 'lol, this is cool I guess, it fits'. My INFP friend was more or less the same way. I had one friend who said it sounded like bullshit and didn't bother taking it. I'm the only one in my close circle who actually got really interested. :[


----------



## departuresong (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm consistently an INFP.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 24, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> How do INTP's generally feel about this stuff? I have friends who are ENFJ and ESFP and they were just sort of like 'lol, this is cool I guess, it fits'. My INFP friend was more or less the same way. I had one friend who said it sounded like bullshit and didn't bother taking it. I'm the only one in my close circle who actually got really interested. :[


My INTP friend linked me to this stuff in the first place because he felt it was pretty accurate after he took it on his own first. /shrug
I think his result matches him perfectly, as does mine, and the more I read into it the more creepily this stuff seems to fit with the people I know. I really think there's some truth behind it. The ironic thing is that between the two of us I'm probably the only one who still thinks about it, while he probably just went back to TF2 afterwards.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 24, 2010)

Very interesting!

I'm an INFJ -"The Counselor" Especially the "psychic" part. o.o

Introverted: 50%
Intuitive: 64%
Feeling: 68%
Judging: 56%

Especially this:


> In the workplace, the INFJ usually shows up in areas where they can be creative and somewhat independent. They have a natural affinity for art, and many excel in the sciences, where they make use of their intuition.


Yes. Also:


> INFJs have uncanny insight into people and situations. They get "feelings" about things and intuitively understand them.


Very much so.

ENFJ is also possible, but my caring for other people isn't that strong.


----------



## Scyther (Feb 26, 2010)

ENFP.

I... find it funny how accurate it manages to be. I normally don't put much stock into personality tests, but this one...


----------



## Minish (Feb 26, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> How do INTP's generally feel about this stuff? I have friends who are ENFJ and ESFP and they were just sort of like 'lol, this is cool I guess, it fits'. My INFP friend was more or less the same way. I had one friend who said it sounded like bullshit and didn't bother taking it. I'm the only one in my close circle who actually got really interested. :[


Two of my friends are INTPs, and both of them seemed pretty interested in it (and my INFP friend was pretty disinterested).

They seemed to like it in a sort of... clinical way though, rather than a 'wow, this is so me, I feel so wonderfully happy reading it!'. If that makes any sense whatsoever.

...I post too much in this thread but I just love the Myers-Briggs. ;_;


----------



## spaekle (Feb 26, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> They seemed to like it in a sort of... clinical way though, rather than a 'wow, this is so me, I feel so wonderfully happy reading it!'. If that makes any sense whatsoever.


lol, that was my reaction pretty much.


----------



## YZorker (Feb 27, 2010)

I was hoping that I would be the only INTP around here, but whatever.

I actually think that was pretty accurate.


----------



## Starly (Feb 28, 2010)

I am ENFP


----------

